# Ninjutsu dojo in Nagoya



## Artouche (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, I might be going to spend one year in Japan next year and I would like to know if there is any dojo in Nagoya area ? I am training in Bujinkan.

I have already tried the links in the FAQ but to no avail...

Thanks a lot !


----------



## seasoned (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the site. Sorry I can't help you out, but thought I would say hi anyway.


----------



## Artouche (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi thanks for the welcoming 

I hope i ll find something I think I ll try to train in Noda as well but as I will be studying in Nagoya it will quite a long way trip for a regular training...


----------



## Carol (Feb 15, 2009)

Your Bujinkan sensei should be able to assist you in finding another school within the organization.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 15, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Your Bujinkan sensei should be able to assist you in finding another school within the organization.


That would kind of be my thought, as well...

But you could also check out George Ohashi's pages.


----------



## FightClub (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,

I don't know if you're in Japan yet, but I have been here in Tokyo for 10 years but may be moving to Nagoya in the future.

I also want to find a dojo, or at least a Bujinkan group to train with, and am looking in into it, too.

Have you found a dojo yet? I have heard mention of one (at least one) on this page : http://www.japanesetranslations.co.uk/bujinkan/japan.htm

...but there are no concrete details.

Please let me know if you've found somewhere. And let's keep in touch to keep each other up to date on our shared search, if you haven't.


----------



## Masshiro (Jun 7, 2009)

if you are going there i would suggest that you go learn yagy&#363; shinkage-ry&#363;, traditional kenjutsu. i should learn allot.


----------

